# Hello people,



## cookie ann (Jul 2, 2015)

Am from ghana but in Egypt now.i have been here for 3years now.am looking for housekeeping cleaning job.am very neat and smart and willing to do all I can to make my mister or madam happy.if inbox me if u are interested.


----------



## Sam_90 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello there , i'm interested in your adv here's my # /snip/ contact me for details


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sam_90 said:


> Hello there , i'm interested in your adv here's my # /snip/ contact me for details


A reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum.


----------

